# TRACK DO #2



## dan_bo (1 Jun 2009)

SATURDAY 25TH	JULY 3-5pm

If I get enough takers by tomorrow AM i'll book it (if it hasn't already gone by then)


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jun 2009)

there's also a good few one hour slots/ weekday evening slots up for discussion and grabs. Let's talk.


----------



## Bokonon (1 Jun 2009)

dan_bo said:


> SATURDAY 25TH	JULY 3-5pm
> 
> If I get enough takers by tomorrow AM i'll book it (if it hasn't already gone by then)



Yes please!!!

(Do I look too eager always being the first to respond to these?)


----------



## Will1985 (1 Jun 2009)

I'm out - cousin's wedding that day


----------



## colly (1 Jun 2009)

Can't make the 25th. 

Away visiting family and friends down south.

An evening slot I may be able to fit in though.


----------



## marinyork (1 Jun 2009)

I'm interested, although when I spoke to Longers ages ago he said I was probably best getting a taster session first.


----------



## longers (1 Jun 2009)

Ignore me, I talk rubbish.

I found going on once before useful, but having seen how it was organised on Sat then I think it wouldn't be a problem. 
Maybe the others from Sat who hadn't been on before could confirm or deny this.

I'd be a definite for July and am waiting to hear back from a couple of people. 
Lex is on holiday so is a no.


----------



## Bokonon (1 Jun 2009)

I hadn't ridden on the track before so I can confirm that you should ignore longers 

As long as you can ride a bike, you will be fine.


----------



## colly (1 Jun 2009)

marinyork said:


> I'm interested, although when I spoke to Longers ages ago he said I was probably best getting a taster session first.



It was as easy as falling off a bike!


----------



## iLB (1 Jun 2009)

any chance of delaying til august?


----------



## longers (2 Jun 2009)

Me plus two guests are up for it.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jun 2009)

I'll leave this up for a day or so eh?

ILB: There are no 2-hour weekend sessions in August unfortunately.


----------



## mknash (2 Jun 2009)

Please count me in if this comes through. And a triathlon riding mate would like to come too.

+2!

ta


----------



## RedBike (2 Jun 2009)

I should be up for this


----------



## Landslide (2 Jun 2009)

Can't make the 2th July. 
But would be interested in a mid-week session.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jun 2009)

Landslide said:


> Can't make the 2th July.
> But would be interested in a mid-week session.



25TH July Mr. Landslide!


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jun 2009)

I've gone and booked it now anyway.


----------



## Landslide (2 Jun 2009)

Believe I should have given you this: 5


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jun 2009)

eh?


----------



## Landslide (2 Jun 2009)

Landslide said:


> Can't make the 2th July.



To go with this!


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jun 2009)

ah.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2009)

Why have I not kept an eye out for this ? - yes please......


----------



## trio25 (4 Jun 2009)

Yes please from me and Ali!


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2009)

Bugger - looks like I'm going camping...........


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jun 2009)

booooo!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Jun 2009)

Count me in Dan, I'll check with Martin, Rob and the other two who were Triathlonning (?) the day after the last session, so couldn't make it (wimps!).


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (7 Jun 2009)

<< bump >>

What sort of numbers are we up to now, Dan, me old China? I'll let you know asap about the other 4 peeps from here, but I'm a definite.

Ta muchly.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Jun 2009)

I think we're OK for numbers at the mo bud.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (7 Jun 2009)

Is it a full session with a masochistic git helpful Coach, like last time, with a top limit of 24?


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jun 2009)

The Top top limits' something like 35-I think that's about ten too many for a non-race meet. It won't be the same coach this time, Paul's off on his travels......


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Jun 2009)

dan_bo said:


> I think we're OK for numbers at the mo bud.


Aaah, does this mean we're okay with just CCers, or can I still invite some 'external bods'?


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jun 2009)

Nonononono I meant there's plenty of room left for riders........


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Jun 2009)

Right then, Martin (MKNash) is already signed up +1, so that was 2 out of my 'possible +4' taken care of... and I've had a positive response from one of the other two remaining chaps.

So, to summarise, it's now me +1 (hope that made some sense!)

How many have we got up to now? Looking forward to this already!!


----------



## dan_bo (9 Jun 2009)

so far.......

sharky +2
mknash +1
me +1
trio +1
longers +2

bokkers
hopefully marinyork.....

that's 13 so far. 20's a good number n'est ce pas?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (10 Jun 2009)

I have another one too - Rob's up for it again. Looking good so far.


----------



## Landslide (10 Jun 2009)

'fraid you're only up to 12 dan_bo. I'm on holiday on the 25th.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jun 2009)

shove


----------



## Piemaster (23 Jun 2009)

Aah! damm. Just found this thread and the CC east coast camping one on the same weekend.
Dilemma.
Always fancied trying a velodrome. What do you need to take? Or anyone got a linky thing for it?
Is there a lower age limit? (Just wondering if DS would prefer it to camping)


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jun 2009)

Eh up PM- I'm pretty sure there's no lower age limit on the velodrome, however, a young 'un might struggle a bit with some of the group activities. Saying that, so do I. Feel free.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (23 Jun 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Eh up PM- I'm pretty sure there's no lower age limit on the velodrome, however, a young 'un might struggle a bit with some of the group activities. Saying that, so do I. Feel free.


Our Young 'un (the Forum, not mine) was there... isn't he 14 or something ridiculously young? (not that I'm jealous!! ). He did absolutely fine.


----------



## Piemaster (23 Jun 2009)

He's 13, so not very young.He is also 6' 2" and hence slightly taller than me.
I'll have to ask him when I get back home next week to see if he is up for it or not. If there is any nearby shopping that would keep Mrs.P happy as well.


----------



## longers (23 Jun 2009)

Piemaster said:


> If there is any nearby shopping that would keep Mrs.P happy as well.



It's right next door to the biggest ASDA in the world* and there's a Next in there too.

Sold? 


*or at least the UK.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jun 2009)

And of course there's the traff and town nearby as well....


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (23 Jun 2009)

Piemaster said:


> He's 13, so not very young.He is also 6' 2" and hence slightly taller than me.
> I'll have to ask him when I get back home next week to see if he is up for it or not. If there is any nearby shopping that would *keep Mrs.P happy* as well.


... what? a group of agile young(ish) athletes racing round in tight lycra doesn't do it for her???


----------



## dan_bo (24 Jun 2009)

Hold on a minute......6'2"? 13 years old? 


Plenty of tater ash I assume? Or are you a vet?


----------



## Landslide (24 Jun 2009)

longers said:


> It's right next door to the biggest ASDA in the world*...



One of the songs sung by Man Utd fans when they visit Eastlands, I'm led to believe. Other verses include "You've got your undersoil heating on Economy 7"...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Jun 2009)

Dan, I might be dreaming this... but wasn't the last outing a 3 hourr slot? This one seems to be just 2 hrs... any particular reason (i.e. type / shortage of time on that day) and does it affect the overall cost much?

Cheers.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Jun 2009)

No sharky it was a two hour slot. You just fell asleep after the first set of intervals.......


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Jun 2009)

dan_bo said:


> No sharky it was a two hour slot. You just fell asleep after the first set of intervals.......


Lol. Couldn't sleep, my lungs were aching too much!! 

Any more signed up for this via PM, or are we still looking at a max of 12 so far?


----------



## dan_bo (24 Jun 2009)

I theenk we're on about 15 so far. Someone prod yenbo.


----------



## marinyork (24 Jun 2009)

Wasn't yenrod on about some other ride? I asked him about it yesterday.


----------



## Piemaster (24 Jun 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Hold on a minute......6'2"? 13 years old?
> 
> 
> > I really wish that was a typo. But it isn't. Finding trousers to fit him is difficult - 34" leg 30" waist. Like trying to dress a broomhandle.
> ...


----------



## Young Un (24 Jun 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Our Young 'un (the Forum, not mine) was there... isn't he 14 or something ridiculously young? (not that I'm jealous!! ). He did absolutely fine.




Indeed I am only 14, but it was my fourth time on an indoor velodrome


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (25 Jun 2009)

Young Un said:


> Indeed I am only 14, but it was my fourth time on an indoor velodrome


Were you put in the 'inexperienced' group (for want of a better word) to start with???? I'd only ever ridden fixed once before that session (at a taster session at that Velodrome about a year or so before) but he was fine with me going with the 'experienced' group. Bizarre!

[jealousy] And 14... shocking... shouldn't be allowed!! [/jealousy]


----------



## Young Un (25 Jun 2009)

Nope, I was definately in the experienced group


----------



## Tharg2007 (25 Jun 2009)

Young Un said:


> Nope, I was definately in the experienced group



maybe they just told sharky he was in the experienced groupd to keep him happy


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (25 Jun 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> maybe they just told sharky he was in the experienced groupd to keep him happy


Lol - quite possible!


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jun 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> maybe they just told sharky he was in the experienced groupd to keep him happy



Oi! dont get on this thread without putting a marker down


----------



## Tharg2007 (25 Jun 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Oi! dont get on this thread without putting a marker down



i retract all my posts then, including this one


----------



## Headgardener (26 Jun 2009)

Thats the middle of Boy's Brigade camp for me Dan_bo so I wont be there unforunately. As I have friends in both Manchester and Leeds I might have been able to stay with either of them. If you organize another I will see if my friends in Leeds can put me up (Manchester friends may have moved on by then).


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Jun 2009)

MKNash may not (apparently) now be able to make it (according to the chap he's bringing along)... but the chap he's bringing *may* be able to get up to 6 more people.... is there room for all of these if they say they want in?

Hope that made some sense!!


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jun 2009)

yeah!


----------



## trio25 (29 Jun 2009)

Just me I'm afraid, Ali the lucky thing is off on holiday!


----------



## mike e (1 Jul 2009)

Any space for one more?

Rode the velodrome in December and have meaning to have another go.

On my way back from hol's in the Lake's but should be able to "call in".


----------



## Piemaster (2 Jul 2009)

Discussed this with son after getting back home yesterday we've decided not to go, but will try to get to one of the 'taster' sessions at ome point.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jul 2009)

fair enough PM-see you some other time eh

yeah mike e no problem.


----------



## Piemaster (2 Jul 2009)

Track do #3


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Jul 2009)

My mate has 3 others who want to join us from the Land of Pies (Wigan)... presuming this is okay? (let me know if not).


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Jul 2009)

Also, any point in getting the thread title changed to include "Manchester Velodrome" in it - there seems to have been a few new members who have joined recently in the Manc area... they might see it and be interested too?


----------



## dan_bo (9 Jul 2009)

And just HOW do I do that?


----------



## dan_bo (9 Jul 2009)

sharky +6
me +2
trio 
longers +2

bokkers
hopefully marinyork.....

Does that look right Sharky? i'll need some dimensions for your pals and from yourself Mr. York/mike e otherwise i'll be guessing.....


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Jul 2009)

Whoa!! 

It's me + 6 (Andy, Rob, Rik and 3 of Andy's mates)

MKNash (Martin) is signed up + 1 (which was Andy from my list) but now, according to Andy, he can't make it... I'll check with him to see what's going on.

Any clearer??


----------



## dan_bo (9 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Whoa!!
> 
> It's me + 6 (Andy, Rob, Rik and 3 of Andy's mates)
> 
> ...



Err no- I thought mr. Nash was out?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Jul 2009)

I've PMed him to check... but it was him+1 and me+5... so if he's out then it's just me+6 (as one of the chaps is someone we both work with).

Is it getting any clearer now?? I think I'm confusing myself!!


----------



## marinyork (10 Jul 2009)

It's just me coming. I did ask someone else local whether they wanted to come along.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jul 2009)

it'll be good to see you mr. York.


----------



## marinyork (11 Jul 2009)

Oh yeah, as there are a lot of Manchester people in this thread if you didn't know the Snake is closed on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday for what is described as line painting works .


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jul 2009)

Good morning,

*Could those whose bike size and full name I do not have please PM me *so's I can errr....Book your bike. Nice one.


----------



## marinyork (14 Jul 2009)

How do we work out bike size?


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jul 2009)

I use my normal bike size.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (16 Jul 2009)

Right then - MKNash has had to drop out, got an El Cheapo holiday to some far flung Greek island which he couldn't turn down (well, who can blame him?).

I'm still (AFIAK) +6 and one of those is asking a couple of his mates if they're interested...

I'll keep you posted and get details of size/names etc. asap.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Jul 2009)

kewl.


----------



## MancRider78 (17 Jul 2009)

Unfortunatly I work saturdays, so and evening would be better for me.... not sure how I would cope on a track but will give it a go. BTW what would cost be??


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jul 2009)

If there's 20 on, it worked out at 11 quid each, plus bike/shoes, another 13 poond?.


----------



## MancRider78 (17 Jul 2009)

What time would this be?? (For the 25??)


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (18 Jul 2009)

3pm - 5pm (details are on page one of the thread).


----------



## MancRider78 (18 Jul 2009)

Sorry, getting lost and confused!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (18 Jul 2009)

MancRider78 said:


> Sorry, getting lost and confused!!


Happens to me every day!


----------



## Bokonon (20 Jul 2009)

How has everyone's training for this been going?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (20 Jul 2009)

Bokonon said:


> How has everyone's training for this been going?


I've ridden a bike since the last visit. I may even have ridden it in a circle once or twice... should I have been doing more?


----------



## Bokonon (20 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> should I have been doing more?



No, no. You should have been doing less, otherwise I will need to come up with some excuses for my performance!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (20 Jul 2009)

I've also been on Tom Boonen's performance enhancing drug of choice* - Coke... full fat and by the 500ml bottle! 




* Alledgedly


----------



## trio25 (21 Jul 2009)

Oh yes lots of training, to make sure I am really tired I have a really big ride planned over wed/thurs this week. Then will ride to the velodrome and then I don't want to work too hard as I am doing one of ColinJ's crazy rides the day after!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Jul 2009)

trio25 said:


> Oh yes lots of training, to make sure I am really tired I have a really big ride planned over wed/thurs this week. Then will ride to the velodrome and then I don't want to work too hard as I am doing one of ColinJ's crazy rides the day after!


<Dime bar>That bloke's lass is a nutter..... Oi!! Nutter!!  </Dime bar>


----------



## spandex (21 Jul 2009)

So what date has been set? and is there room for one more?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Jul 2009)

This Saturday, 3pm - 5pm... and I'm fairly sure there's room for another one! (Dan'll be along any minute to confirm/deny this)


----------



## spandex (21 Jul 2009)

Shame I can not do this saturday.

Next time may be?


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jul 2009)

spandex said:


> Shame I can not do this saturday.
> 
> Next time may be?



oh well Spandex- Next time eh.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jul 2009)

Everyone else good for the kick-off?

I've arranged a big-screen trackside transmission of the ventoux stage so we don't miss a minute. I wish.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Jul 2009)

I've emailed my colleagues again this morning to get details of bike sizes... I'll PM you as soon as I get a reply.

Looking forward to this again.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jul 2009)

Last call!


----------



## spandex (23 Jul 2009)

I wish I could


----------



## RedBike (25 Jul 2009)

- Sorry guys, forgot all about it. 
Luckly I wasn't riding but i did say I would take photos.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

Special mention to Mr. York for riding over from sheffield, doing 2 hours of sprints and whatnot on a strange bike, and then riding home. Hardcore.


It was good, thanks all for turning up.


----------



## longers (25 Jul 2009)

Chapeau MarinYork indeed  He's got a nice night for it, lovely out there now.

Well done Dan for his off as well


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

It was silly honestly. Too busy gabbing to Ben and then shiiiiiiiiiiiit. It does burn a bit though.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

longers said:


> Well done Dan for his off as well





dan_bo said:


> It was silly honestly. Too busy gabbing to Ben and then shiiiiiiiiiiiit. It does burn a bit though.



Come on Dan, spill the beans, what happened?


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

You had to be there.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

We wuz starting up for half laps- pulling your liver out through your bottom bracket to get to the bunch 1/2 a lap ahead; someone said slow down to let 'em catch up, Just on the steepest bit of the track WHILST I was gabbing to ben; slid off, scuffing arm and leg.

It's like an instant blister that rubs off; not exactly like mr. Voight, but a bit sore.


Fagged out of the half lap bit.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Jul 2009)

dan_bo said:


> You had to be there.



I'll have a stab at the good old, "Too slow - Steep Banking" scenario?


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

And don't mention the French.


----------



## trio25 (25 Jul 2009)

Thanks for organising it again, had a great time. One day i will learn to sprint!


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> I'll have a stab at the good old, "Too slow - Steep Banking" scenario?



Cock on sunshine.


----------



## Young Un (25 Jul 2009)

Bummer that I coudn't make this one, but my Dad couldn't be arsed to take me (fair enough0 and Will was at a weeding so we shall have to wait for the next one, and I can unleash my own dolan on the boards


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

Whats a weeding? is it what I think it is?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (25 Jul 2009)

Allez, allez, allez... off the track you arrogant French w@nkers. !

Having to sprint a full lap and undertake 3 of them put me off my stride... well, that's my excuse for such a crap time anyway! 

Cheeky buggers for taking up some of our track time though - I thought the Coach was a bit out of order by allowing them on in the first place. National Team or not (apparently) they should have waited until their own slot.

And Trio, stop staring at my arse young lady!


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

Nonono I said Ok myself- fir 5 minutes while you lot cooled off and I got warmed up again. But they did take the pi$$ a bit. You still put in a good lap- i'll post 'em tomorrow.


----------



## trio25 (25 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> And Trio, stop staring at my arse young lady!



Do I have to?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (25 Jul 2009)

trio25 said:


> Do I have to?


Yes, I'm sitting on it now. All good things, and all that..


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2009)

Glad you had a good time. Currently sat in a field drinking wine in mtb land near kinder with no bike


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2009)

Enjoy the fresh air foss don't get too wet in the morning!


----------



## marinyork (25 Jul 2009)

Cheers Dan Bo. Was a good day out . I owe you three quid as I was going to go to ASDA but me, trio and longers were dawdling a bit. There didn't seem to be many cyclists about outside, even though it was a good evening and clear sunset over Ladybower. Very odd but other people were missing out there. As it wasn't wet, some fast descents. Took a while getting used to the blue line on the track. Fixed was all right, although that's a bigger gear than I would have chosen myself.


----------



## marinyork (26 Jul 2009)

How knackering are the track sessions supposed to be, my legs are fairly sore today? Also which one was Sh4arkyBloke?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Jul 2009)

marinyork said:


> How knackering are the track sessions supposed to be, my legs are fairly sore today? Also which one was Sh4arkyBloke?


I was him. 

What do you mean, that wasn't very helpful. 


I was the one in red/black who was asked to remove his camera from his helmet (ooerr) before we got started. Apparently I look like this:







(If I was to do the two fingured salute, and have glasses on).


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Jul 2009)

marinyork said:


> Also which one was Sh4arkyBloke?


Why do you want to know anyway.. what did I do?


----------



## marinyork (26 Jul 2009)

Ah you are he. Erm just wondered how many CCers were there, was expecting it to be like the write up from last time with loads there. In the end there wasn't so was seeing who was who, as I got there a bit later.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Jul 2009)

Think Vivian in spandex.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Jul 2009)

marinyork said:


> Ah you are he. Erm just wondered how many CCers were there, was expecting it to be like the write up from last time with loads there. In the end there wasn't so was seeing who was who, as I got there a bit later.


Phew, that's okay then! 

Yes, it was a bit of a low turnout, which was a shame.. but still an enjoyable session. Trio's letcherous staring at my derriere was slightly off-putting though, I'm a sensitive bloke who's very shy about that sort of thing*... 




* No, really.


----------



## trio25 (26 Jul 2009)

Seeing as all I noticed was the colour of your top, I think you are safe!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Jul 2009)

trio25 said:


> Seeing as all I noticed was the colour of your top, I think you are safe!


Oi! What's wrong with my arse then?


----------



## Bokonon (27 Jul 2009)

Thanks again for organising this Dan. Hope the last half hour went well. See you at the next one.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jul 2009)

Times!

Flying lap

Phil 18.22/17.56
Will 18.12
Mark 17.87/17.87 (?)
Amy 21.47/21.84
Andy 17.28/18.57 (?)
Paul 20.91/21.28
Dave 18.62/18.53
Steve 17.72/18.03
Tony 18.85/19.16
Me 20.06/19.82
Ben 17.25/17.06


There you go.


----------



## longers (27 Jul 2009)

Mr Consistent


----------

